# Pacific Rim home video release on Oct 15th 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

GO BIG OR GO EXTINCT WHEN

WARNER BROS. PICTURES’ AND LEGENDARY PICTURES’

Pacific Rim

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK,

BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION and DIGITAL HD ON OCTOBER 15 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Packs and 2-disc DVD Special Edition include

hours of new bonus features!



All disc versions feature UltraViolet*



Burbank, CA, September 5, 2013 – Monsters and robots go head to head when the action-packed spectacle “Pacific Rim” from Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on October 15 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Directed by Oscar® nominee (Best Writing, Original Screenplay, “Pan’s Labyrinth,” 2006) Guillermo del Toro, “Pacific Rim” follows a team of unlikely fighters who unite for a final attempt to save humanity from terrifying monsters that emerged from the sea.



From Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures, “Pacific Rim” is directed by Guillermo del Toro (“Pan’s Labyrinth”) from a screenplay by Travis Beacham and del Toro. The film stars Charlie Hunnam (TV’s “Sons of Anarchy), Idris Elba (“Thor”), Rinko Kikuchi (“Babel”) and Charlie Day (“Horrible Bosses”), along with Rob Kazinsky, Max Martini, Clifton Collins Jr., Burn Gorman and Rob Perlman.



“Pacific Rim” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and on 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and the 2-disc DVD Special Edition include UltraViolet* which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.





SYNOPSIS



In “Pacific Rim,” legions of monstrous creatures, known as Kaiju, have started rising from the sea, beginning a war that takes millions of lives and consumes humanity’s resources for years on end. To combat the giant Kaiju, a special type of weapon was devised: massive robots, called Jaegers, which are controlled simultaneously by two pilots whose minds are locked in a neural bridge. But even the Jaegers are proving nearly defenseless in the face of the relentless Kaiju. On the verge of defeat, the forces defending mankind have no choice but to turn to two unlikely heroes – a washed up former pilot (Charlie Hunnam) and an untested trainee (Rinko Kikuchi) – who are teamed to drive a legendary but seemingly obsolete Jaeger from the past. Together, they stand as mankind’s last hope against the mounting apocalypse.


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Pacific Rim” Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack contain the following special features:

· Audio Commentary by Guillermo del Toro

· The Directors Notebook

· Drift Space

· The Digital Artistry of Pacific Rim

· The Shatterdome

· Focus Points

· Deleted Scenes

· Blooper Reel



“Pacific Rim” 2-Disc Standard Definition DVD Special Edition contains the following special features”

· Audio Commentary by Guillermo del Toro

· Drift Space

· The Digital Artistry of Pacific Rim

· The Shatterdome

· Focus Points

· Deleted Scenes

· Blooper Reel





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On October 15, “Pacific Rim” will be available for download in HD or standard definition from online retailers including but not limited to iTunes, Xbox, PlayStation, Amazon, Vudu, CinemaNow and more...



The film will also be available digitally in High Definition (HD) VOD and Standard Definition (SD) VOD from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles and broadband customers including Amazon, iTunes, etc.





ULTRAVIOLET



*UltraViolet allows you to collect, watch and share movies and TV shows in a whole new way. Available with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs, DVDs and Digital Downloads, UltraViolet lets you create a digital collection of movies and TV shows. Services such as Flixster and VUDU allow you to instantly stream and download UltraViolet content across a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: October 15, 2013

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 131 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for sequences of intense sci-fi action and violence throughout, and brief language

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't wait for this one! Loved it in theaters and I hope it becomes another reference work to add to my collection. I'm expecting very strong LFE in this one.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man I have high hopes for the audio on this one! :hsd:

Edit: LOL Mike0206 looks like we have the same opinion!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Infrasonic said:


> Oh man I have high hopes for the audio on this one! :hsd:
> 
> Edit: LOL Mike0206 looks like we have the same opinion!


Yes indeed! LOL


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think this one will score around 90 - it was an audio / video treat but the acting was a bit meh.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife and I saw this one in theater sitting next to a group of teenage boys. Every time something big happened, they were blown away quite verbally with expressions like "no way, that was totally awesome" or "oh man, I can't believe it". We were laughing so hard at them. It kind of changed the movie for us. Probably for the better because we had a great time.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

The audio is Dolby according to spec. I also hope the surround dynamics and LFE will be reference material, perhaps even a 7.1 option?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> The audio is Dolby according to spec. I also hope the surround dynamics and LFE will be reference material, perhaps even a 7.1 option?


According to my sources it is both 5.1 AND 7.1... now we wait and see if it's two differences like Blade II or just a 7.1 tracked mixed to 5.1


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> The audio is Dolby according to spec. I also hope the surround dynamics and LFE will be reference material, perhaps even a 7.1 option?


oh ,and it's DTS-HD MA not Dolby.. I have the back cover with the specs right here


----------

